# New catchphrase for Marshal



## Cassette (May 31, 2015)

Marshal's asking for a new catchphrase anyone got any ideas on what he should say?


----------



## Rosie :) (May 31, 2015)

mellow xD


----------



## marierock13 (May 31, 2015)

I'd suggest "squishy", "marshmallow", or "pout". 

I've never had Marshal, but these phrases seem in keeping with his character.


----------



## Cassette (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions I'll definitely use these for my other villagers too.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Jun 1, 2015)

could always use the hilarious and classic "notice me, senpai" catchphrase. XD


----------



## usagitsukino (Jun 1, 2015)

i always use senpai as well!


----------



## Cassette (Jun 1, 2015)

*sigh* someday I'll notice you Marshal.


----------



## Mayor Luff (Jun 1, 2015)

Marshalmallow. I wanna make my Marshal saythat so bad. xD


----------

